# where do you buy Teff seed



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

I found it for $180 a bag 50lb, Do yall get it cheaper, And where?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

SWMNhay on this site sells it. What I bought last year from him was cheaper then that.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

We sell pro harvest forages and can get it for $2.8/# so $140 a bag.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

What would shipping be to 72084. looking at 150-200lbs


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I currently have three varieties available

Excalibur and Phoaroh, uncoated @ $2.70/lb ($135.00/50# bag)

Moxie, coated @ $2.99/lb ($149.50/50# bag)

200 lbs Shipped to 72084 zip code:

$135.00 via FedEx, possibly cheaper if we can ship to a FedEx recognized business address

$150.00 via LTL pallet freight delivered to a business address with a dock or forklift


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Is there a advantages to coated versus uncoated? Mel


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

prairie said:


> I currently have three varieties available
> 
> Excalibur and Phoaroh, uncoated @ $2.70/lb ($135.00/50# bag)
> 
> ...


So I can get 150lb shipped for $540 or so. which one between Excalibur - Phoaroh will produce better? I am in South Arkansas.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Waterway64 said:


> Is there a advantages to coated versus uncoated? Mel


I have used both and think the coated meters and calibrates more accurately-makes the seed bigger.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

yarnammurt said:


> So I can get 150lb shipped for $540 or so. which one between Excalibur - Phoaroh will produce better? I am in South Arkansas.


The seed and FedEx shipping on 150# would be about $507.

I use Excalibur and Pharaoh interchangeably, and have seen very little if any difference in yield or quality. This year we have a short supply of Pharaoh, and what looks like should be an adequate supply of Excalibur. Have the Pharaoh on hand, and the Excalibur coming in later this month.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Waterway64 said:


> Is there a advantages to coated versus uncoated? Mel


As Hayman1 said, the main advantage has been to make the seed larger for easier calibration of seeding equipment. Most teff seeding recommendations are 5-7 lbs/acre uncoated, 8-10 lbs/acre 34% coated, and 10-14 lbs/acre 50% coated. Almost all Brillion seeders should be able to calibrate uncoated tefff seed in the 5-7 lb rate, and many drills can also. Most seeding equipment will have lovegrass or timothy settings, and that is a good place to start.

In the past, teff seed coatings have typically been clay, which unlike some of the coatings used on alfalfa, gave no improvements other than possibly easier calibration. In fact, I know of a few instances where uncoated and coated seed were planted side by side, and the uncoated seed came up quicker and had a better final stand.

Until recently, I have recommended against planting coated teff seed.

With the introduction of Moxie Teff with Yellow Jacket Coating, I am more excited about coatings, as it has a well proven track record in the turf grass industry. I think its main advantage over clay coatings is that it remains permeable , even after absorbing 600x its weight in water, allowing air exchange. Regular clay coatings absorb water and seal up, allowing very little on no air exchange. http://www.barusa.com/yellow-jacket--enhanced-seed-coating.htm

Moxie was a new release last year, and comes from the same teff selection/breeding program as Tiffany. I sold a limited amount last year, but the reports I have gotten back all have been positive. All I can say is at least try some Moxie next to the Excalibur, Pharaoh and see for yourself if there is a difference.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Just for your information. Last year I planted Tiffany Teff with my Great Plains drill using the alfalfa settings on it. It measured out just about right and it came up in my opinion just about perfect. It was coated. I would buy coated again. Your selection of coated or non coated I believe should be determined to your local weather and expectations of moisture applied either naturally, sprinkled, or flood. Same with Alfalfa regarded coating.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Teslan your planting are similar and more familiar to me. Do you dare plant it at the last few days? I am seriously planning to plant 30 acres.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Waterway64 said:


> Teslan your planting are similar and more familiar to me. Do you dare plant it at the last few days? I am seriously planning to plant 30 acres.


No No! Way to cold now to plant Teff. Here anyways. I wouldn't even plant Alfalfa now. I planted mine the 2nd week of May last year and that probably was a bit to early. We just had 3 degree weather this week and snow with more tonight on it's way. You need the ground Temp to be above 60.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Teslan said:


> SWMNhay on this site sells it. What I bought last year from him was cheaper then that.


I handle the Tiffany Teff.Here is some info on it.We have 33% coated or raw seed.Co wide they have had the best luck with the coated seed vs raw.You can PM me if you would like some more info.

http://www.producerschoiceseed.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/TiffTeffProdSheet.pdf]


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

To be equally priced on a seed count basis with uncoated seed retailing at $2.70/lb, 34% coated seed would need to be $1.79/lb. $2.70 x .66 = $1.79. Then you need to figure 34% in the extra shipping cost due to the higher seeding rate required for coated seed. I have the option to get the Excalibur and Pharaoh clay coated, but I and most of my teff seed customers gave up on clay coated teff seed long ago. In fact my teff seed supplier would prefer that I order coated seed, as then he can sell just as much seed and make money on the coating as well. Why pay shipping on clay when it cost the same to ship seed?

I used to sell a lot of Tiffany Teff coated seed, and still do on a special order basis when a customer requests. It's 34% coating, is only a clay coating, which I think is not needed and offers little, if any benefit.

This is why I am *cautiously* optimistic about Moxie Teff with Yellow Jacket Coating. If it works as well on teff as it does on turf grass seed, and the trials say it does, it will be another tool to possibly use especially under dryland conditions. Will be trying to get growers to try it along side other coated and uncoated teff varieties to see if there is a difference. Got a little feedback from last season, all positive, and hope have to more feedback after this upcoming season. Wish I could get uncoated Moxie, but that is not currently available.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> SWMNhay on this site sells it. What I bought last year from him was cheaper then that.


I can vouch for swmnhay also....honest, truthful in explanation of his products and is a class act in his dealings.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes I meant to say for May. Sorry. I want to try it on some old soybean fields.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks to all of you who have contacted me, and a special thanks to those who have ordered! The phone and e-maills have kept me very busy with spring orders, and I have not had much time to check the HayTalk forum.

We have had some trouble with our phone message system over the last few weeks, that we just discovered the last few days. Messages have been very erratic and sporadic, and several people tell me that they have left one or more messages that I have never received. If you left a message and I did not get back to you, please accept my apoligies. Why couldn't that happen in December when my phone is pretty dead?

My supply of Excalibur teff is getting short, with no resupply available. We will have plenty of Moxie coated and Tiffany coated available.

Best way to get me is by phone or e-mail, which are both below in my signature.

Thanks again.


----------

